# The Treasure Box - Discount Food Boxes



## foodie (Dec 19, 2010)

The Treasure Box is a non profit that provides discount boxes of food. There is no income requirements. This is a great way to stock up on food to increase your pantry and freezer.Star

Also a family can purchase more than one box per month.
The Treasure Box » Sacramento Grapevine - Interactive City Magazine


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

While it appears that the OP's purpose for joining was to post that...

:congrat:Thank you, that's a nice service and it's for anyone in that area, and it's not given away. The price is nominal and it's good food.

[total side note: That female reporter is an ugly big woman, so it's interesting to see that in Cali, unlike some other areas, they might give more than faces a chance to work on TV.]


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Really similar to AngelFoodMinistries


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

not being "that guy" but none of these assortments seem to be that great of a deal...


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

dude, price wise in that area, it's a good deal...the veggies and half the meat alone in my area would be more than the price.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

CVORNurse said:


> Really similar to AngelFoodMinistries


Thank you for that, those have several locations. I was able to find some in my area, so I can pass this on to others. Our food prices here are HIGH and this will help some of our workers who not only don't get paid much, but face a furlough.

This is an example of several options:










Actually, that looks pretty good...better than what I'm eating this morning.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have used Angel food in the past. Before buying from them I see what is going to be in the box and compare it to the grocery store circular. Some months it is cheaper to buy the same things at the store. Hillbilly Housewife used to do a menu plan for using the Angel food boxes, to help stretch the budget (I'll have to check and see if they still do).


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> Hillbilly Housewife used to do a menu plan for using the Angel food boxes, to help stretch the budget (I'll have to check and see if they still do).


:congrat: if they do, be sure to let us know :wave:


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I found this on the site:

Angel Food Menus | Hillbilly Housewife

I can't tell if they are actively still posting menus, but there are lots of recipes, shopping lists on there that you could probably put one together from the old ones. Hope that helps.


----------

